# cockatiels WONT STOP FIGHTING



## coco&sparky (Nov 5, 2011)

i have 5 year old cockatiel named coco and a few month old cockatiel named sparky.
coco use to be housed by himself until we found a pearl cockatiel, she was already eating by herself when we housed her in the same cage as coco last yr. they were okay with each other and never faught, just did not like sitting on the same stick, she however died about a month ago. 
we recently got sparky at about 8 weeks old and have had him for about 3 weeks and coco has gotten really aggressive. 
sparky is an excitable bird who is always running around at the bottom of the cage, but when he does this coco would also go to the bottom of the cage and fight with sparky and he will chase sparky until we come and seperate them, he also sometimes chases sparky around the cage not just at the bottom, we dont know what to do to stop them from fighting, its becoming such a pain.
we give them both the same amount of attention and the cage is big enough for the both of them, coco doesnt even like being around sparky when they are out the cage, and he purposely goes after him. coco has also been biting us a lot lately, even before we got sparky.
PLEASE HELP!!!! coco wont stop chasing and biting sparky, we think its because when they fight we go to them to stop it. coco use to cry and pretend to pull out his fethers before, and we would always get up and talk to him to stop it, i think he has replaced that habbit with chasing and biting sparky to get a reaction. but we do give the A LOT of attention.
PLEASE GIVE SOME ADVICE!!!!!


----------



## slowzak (Oct 23, 2011)

Some birds just do not get along. You may need to get them their own cages and separate them. My mother had two african greys when I was growing up that would get along ok supervised on their play gym but would kill each other if they had been housed in the same cage. They didn't even like their cages near each other - they would hiss through the bars if they were against the same wall. You may just have two incompatible birds.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Hello and welcome to the forum... I would give him longer sleeping hours 12-14 hours and cover him up and make sure he don't get disturbed, it will reduce his hormones.
I am doing this to my flock and it has calmed down some of mine


----------



## morla (Aug 15, 2011)

Hi! Welcome to the forums! I hope you like it here! I do not have any advice about the fighting but i do want to say i hope it gets better!


----------



## chloe92us (Jul 12, 2011)

Did you give them time to get to know each other before you put Sparky in the cage with him? I would separate them until when, and if, they bond and become pals. Sparky might be pacing at the bottom of the cage because he is scared of coco. If they don't become friends, you will have to keep the caged separately.


----------



## DyArianna (Aug 7, 2011)

I was wondering about the getting to know each other too. You say you have only had your new one for 3 weeks, so I'm going to assume you didn't quarantine. It's too late now, but for future you should always quarantine new birds for a good 30 days. And then you have to let them get to know each other by having them in separate cages but near each other. Moving them closer as they get along better. Sometimes you have two birds who enjoy each other's company outside of the cages but just want to be alone inside. Not to mention, you are talking an adult bird now dealing with a young one. Lots of issues at play. I would suggest separating them and having them get re-introduced to each other first.


----------



## Duckybird (Sep 13, 2010)

Separate them.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Did you rearrange the cage at all before tossing Sparky in there? If not, Coco is probably upset that Sparky invaded his home. Its kind of like if someone showed up at your house and said "You have to live with this person even if you don't know them or anything" and just toss them into your house. Rearranging the cage will make the cage new to the both of them, then no one can claim any territory.


----------

